# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Μαστορέματα!

## Slam

:Party0038: 
Ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ.....!Δεν έκανα κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, απλά ή το 'χεις ή δε το 'χεις!  :: 
Ένα ρολό από χαρτί, λίγα καλαμάκια, ένα κορδονάκι και έτοιμο!
 Δεν φαίνεται και πολύ καλά, αλλά καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι φτάνουμε στην τελειότητα!!!
Το έχω βάλει στο κλουβί, αλλά ο Μάρλεϊ δεν το πλησιάζει καν και κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού..έφαγε κανονικά, τώρα καθαρίζεται, και γενικά δεν δείχνει τρομαγμένος..

----------


## mitsman

Μπορει εσυ να αστειευεσαι Σωτηρη αλλα για το μικρο σου φιλαρακι ετσι σιγουρα μοιαζει..... τελειο!!!

Πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!! 


Τα νεα παιχνιδια αν δεν τα αποδετουν με την πρωτη τα κρεμαμε απο την εξωτεροκη πλευρα  του κλουβιου να το συνηθισουν!



Περιμενουμε και τα επομενα δωρακια που θα του κανεις!!!

----------


## Slam

Μα δεν αστειεύομαι...χαχααχααααα
Δεν φαινεται παντως να το αποδέχεται...να το κρεμάσω τώρα δηλαδή έξω μέχρι να το συνηθίσει??

----------


## panos70

Ναι μεχρι να το συνηθισει μετα θα το αποδεχτει

----------


## Slam

Το παιχνιδάκι δεν το αποδέχτηκε....Το είχα κρεμάσει από την έξω πλευρά του κλουβιού και μια μέρα πήγε και το τσιμπούσε και νόμιζα ότι το αποδέχτηκε και το έβαλα μέσα αλλά δεν το έδινε καθόλου σημασία, δεν το φοβόταν ή κάτι τέτοιο , απλά αδιαφορούσε....
Τώρα το έχω βγάλει και σκέφτομαι να του φτιάξω άλλο.Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να τον κάνω να το αποδεχτεί???

----------


## jk21

προταση ισως αφελη ενος οχι σχετικου που αν ειναι σε κατι λαθος να με διορθωσετε ... αν κρεμοταν κατι σαν κουδουνακι καπου ωστε να του κεντριζει με το πειραγμα του παιχνιδιου ,ο ηχος το ενδιαφερον του;

----------


## moutro

Τα κουδουνάκια είναι αλανθαστη συνταγή πάντα πιάνουν!!! επίσης θα μπορούσες το ρολό να το κόψεις σε μικρότερους κύκλους με μια μικρή απόσταση ο ένας απο τον άλλον (σαν δαχτυλίδια που να κρέμονται).Μπορεί να μην το πλησιάζει λόγω μεγέθους,ενώ κομμένο έτσι θα το ταράξει.Ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον τρελαίνεται!!!

----------


## Slam

Θα το επεξεργαστώ λοιπόν ξανά και θα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα!!!Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Anestisko

Πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο

----------


## saxo_29

:: 


> Τα κουδουνάκια είναι αλανθαστη συνταγή πάντα πιάνουν!!!


Στο ringneck μου πάντως δεν πιάνει. Του έβαλα κούνια , αδιάφορος. Του βάζω κουδούνια κι κάτω απο την κούνια, και πάλι αδιάφορος. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω!

----------


## CyberPanos

> Στο ringneck μου πάντως δεν πιάνει. Του έβαλα κούνια , αδιάφορος. Του βάζω κουδούνια κι κάτω απο την κούνια, και πάλι αδιάφορος. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω!


Τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο Κωστα σε τετοια θεματα οπου αφορα προσωπικα τον καθε ενα παπαγαλο,ανεξαρτητως ρατσας η οτιδηποτε..
Δοκιμασε παντως κατι που να περιεχει καλαμακια σε διαφορα χρωματα,ειναι ενα απο τα πιο συνηθισμενα και αρεσουν σε παρα πολλα παπαγαλακια

----------


## mai_tai

τα κουδουνακια π τα βρισκεται ρε παιδια...?? :Confused0013:

----------


## stephan

> τα κουδουνακια π τα βρισκεται ρε παιδια...??


Εγω συνηθος παιρνω τα κουδουνακια απο παλια ή χαλασμενα, αγορασμενα παιχνιδια  ::  ::  :: .

----------

